# TML 35 - clutch



## wingertsteve (May 4, 2007)

I have a TML 35 - ice auger
I require parts for the clutch assembly.
Springs etc.

Are there any parts sources for this unit - or a cross over machine that I could source parts for?
Alternate engine manufacturer that uses same parts or clutch...


Any assistance would be appreciated

Steve Wingert
[email protected]


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

Does it have a Tecumseh engine?


----------

